# Tutorial für Vintage Pinup Colorierung



## Earl-Grey (22. Juni 2004)

*Tutorial für Vintage Pinup Colorierung?*

Kennt jemand von euch ein gutes Tutorial oder einen guten Typ, wie man es am besten hinbekommt, ein Foto wie ein PinupGirl aussehen zu lassen!


----------



## Company_Q (23. Juni 2004)

Schönes Zitat! Also, schonmal  angesprochen? Es gibt hier irgendwo im Forum ein kleines kurzes Tut. such mal nach Model http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=151812&highlight=model  oder nimm den Link!

Gruß

The _Q

PS: Wenn die Dame auf dem Bild selbst keine Pin-Up Qualität hat, dann hilft das beste Tut nicht  Kleiner Scherz am Rande.


----------



## Senfdose (23. Juni 2004)

He  ist es das was du meinst ? hatte sowas mal vor ner Zeit ausprobiert!


----------



## Coranor (24. Juni 2004)

Echt klasse Senfdose! Auch wenn es nicht ganz das ist, was er vielleicht meint, könntest Du uns mal kurz mitteilen wie Du das gemacht hast (kleines Tut vielleicht)? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## chrisbergr (24. Juni 2004)

Ja Meister der Senf-Cola, sieht schön aus das Bildchen. Sag mal an wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## Senfdose (24. Juni 2004)

werd mich heut Abend mal dran machen und ein kleines Tut zimmern.



Gruss Senf


----------



## Clubkatze (24. Juni 2004)

Filter / Kunstfilter / Körnung & aufhellung, dann kommt sowas dabei raus:


----------



## Funball (24. Juni 2004)

ihhh jetzt hat die ja Haare an den Beinen.


----------



## Clubkatze (24. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Funball _
> *ihhh jetzt hat die ja Haare an den Beinen.   *



Nicht wirklich --> Schatten - natürlich  könnte man das noch mit Weichzeichner bearbeiten oder die Körung in dem Bereich runterschrauben, odr den Kopierstempel oder den Wischfinger benutzen...kein Thema


----------



## prax (24. Juni 2004)

Ist auch eine gute Methode um Frauen wie Transvestiten aussehen zu lassen


----------



## da_Dj (24. Juni 2004)

Für die weniger faulen ... http://div.dyndns.org/EK/tutorial/pinup/, aber ohne Grafiktablett ist es sicher  'ne Qual 

@ Funball ... tausend Dank dir, die Seite habe ich so lange in meinen Favoriten gesucht und nicht mehr gefunden, Du hast mir da ohne es zu wissen einen grossen Dienst erwiesen


----------



## Funball (25. Juni 2004)

@da Dj jo sieht nett aus aber wie du schon sagst ohne Grafik table fast unmöglich . Aber auch nur fast man kann mit einer Maus auch ganz andere Dinge anstellen .

Schauen Sie hier . 

übrigens alles mit der Maus gemacht man brauch also nich unbedingt ein grafik tablet


----------



## Senfdose (26. Juni 2004)

So nun mal paar kurze Zeilen wie ich vorgegangen bin!

Vorarbeiten  > Lippen, Augen, Zähne freigestellt (ich hab es mit Pfadtool freigestellt)
Dann habe ich mir die Ebene welche ich bearbeitet habe 3x dupliziert (siehe auch Bild)
oberste Ebene ausgeblendet  zum bearbeiten der 2 Ebene 3 x Kunstfilter> Grobe Malerei,
die Werte >  Pinselgröße 0, Pinseldetails 10, Struktur 1.
Die oberste Ebene setzen wir auf überlagern bzw. (in Ps 7 auf ineinander kopieren) anpassen mit den Einstellungen  > Bild > Anpassen wird auf eigene Faust erledigt.
Dann nur noch auf Ebene 2 mit einen Pinsel mit weicher  Kante, bestens geeignet das Pinsel- Werkzeug > Werkzeugspitzen > Schlagschatten-Spitzen die Konturen der der Wangen mit Rot  mit geringer Transparenz  übermalen dann noch mit einen Pinsel Größe 1 Pixel die Konturen des Gesichtes nachzeichnen mit dem Wischfinger leicht anpassen.
So gleich ist es geschafft nur noch die Ebenen auf ein reduzieren (Ebene> sichtbar auf eine Ebene reduzieren. So jetzt noch schnell den Malfilter > Kanten betonen anwenden. Fertig 

Gewisse Zwischenschritte der Anpassung der Ebene mit  den Bildeinstellungen  z.B. Gradationskurve usw. sind vorausgesetzt, ebenso der Umgang mit der Transparenz der Ebenen

bei Fragen PN an mich 

Gruss Senf


----------



## chrisbergr (27. Juni 2004)

Herzlichsten Dank, hast gut gemacht. Ich werd das gleich mal an meiner Freundin ausprobieren  

Gruß


----------

